# Proposed i7 920 setup



## Rigwald (May 25, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I am contemplating building a new machine this summer. I since I do both gaming and video work, I was looking at the i7 920 for the video capabilities. The two mobo / mem setups I am looking at are:

ASRock X58 Deluxe ($219) OR Asus P6T ($194)

And

Corsair TR3X6G1600C7 ($114) OR TR3X6G1333C9 ($99)

Are there any preferences, thoughts, etc...?

The info for the mobo's show (regarding memory)

ASUS: Triple-Channel DDR3 2000(O.C.) / 1866(O.C.) / 1800(O.C.) / 1600(O.C.) / 1333 / 1066 support

ASRock: Supports DDR3 2000(OC)/1866(OC)/1600(OC)/1333(OC)/1066 non-ECC, un-buffered memory
Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)**
(**Due to Intel® CPU spec definition, XMP DIMMs and DDR3 2000/1866/1600 are supported for one DIMM per channel only.)


I am leary of the ASRock since it states that it will only use one DIMM per channel. I will admit, thought, that I don't totally understand what that means with regards to performance, etc...

With regards to the both of them, will they make use of the TR3X6G1600C7? I assume the "OC" listed, talks about overclocking, which I know next to nothing about.

I will be using a GeForce 9600 GSO.
I haven't settled on a PSU, but was looking at the RAIDMAX HYBRID 2 RX-730SS 730W.

Thanks for any thoughts, suggestions, and just putting up with my ramblings!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use Corsair or PC Power & Cooling for the PSU the Raidmax units are not recommended units.

I prefer Asus or Gigabyte boards.

On the ram, the memory controller is now on the CPU itself not the motherboard the i7 920 supports 1333Mhz native anything above that is an Overclock and will only run at the overclock speed when using 1 stick of ram per channel or 3 sticks total, the fastest Ive seen a 920 run ram stable is around 1520Mhz if your planning to overclock get the 1600 if not the 1333Mhz ram. To get the full 2000 OC speed you would need the EE i7 965 CPU.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wrench97 said:


> Use Corsair or PC Power & Cooling for the PSU the Raidmax units are not recommended units.
> 
> I prefer Asus or Gigabyte boards.
> 
> On the ram, the memory controller is now on the CPU itself not the motherboard the i7 920 supports 1333Mhz native anything above that is an Overclock and will only run at the overclock speed when using 1 stick of ram per channel or 3 sticks total, the fastest Ive seen a 920 run ram stable is around 1520Mhz if your planning to overclock get the 1600 if not the 1333Mhz ram. To get the full 2000 OC speed you would need the EE i7 965 CPU.




The Wrench "hit" it all; very good advice ......... the only thing I will add is DITTO


----------



## Rigwald (May 25, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Use Corsair or PC Power & Cooling for the PSU the Raidmax units are not recommended units.
> 
> I prefer Asus or Gigabyte boards.
> 
> On the ram, the memory controller is now on the CPU itself not the motherboard the i7 920 supports 1333Mhz native anything above that is an Overclock and will only run at the overclock speed when using 1 stick of ram per channel or 3 sticks total, the fastest Ive seen a 920 run ram stable is around 1520Mhz if your planning to overclock get the 1600 if not the 1333Mhz ram. To get the full 2000 OC speed you would need the EE i7 965 CPU.


If I get the 1600 and overclock (which I am not familiar with), I am thus going to lose the triple channel mode. Is the performance increase worth leaving triple channel behind or is it better to stick with 1333 with triple channel in use?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your not going to lose the triple channel mode 1 stick per channel, the motherboard has 6 slots and the ability to have 2 sticks on each of the 3 channels at stock speeds and 1 stick on each channel when OC'd.


----------



## Rigwald (May 25, 2008)

Ah, so I would only lose the triple channel if I were ever decide to go to 12 gb then. Ok, I get it, I think. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No you still don't lose triple channel you lose the OC'd ram speed down to 1333Mhz the stock speed for the i7 920


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you will NOT notice the diff in a system runnign its ram at 1600 -vs-1333

you cant use all 1333 has to offer; so more will not benefit you at all!


----------



## Rigwald (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice!


----------

